# New pony bucking and rearing



## Kavala (21 May 2014)

We bought me daughter her first pony recently, he was described as perfect pony, very safe, never bucks or rears etc and we were told that he would be fine o ride he day after we got him as he is so well behaved and nothing fazes him.  owe took him out the day after getting him and he walked down the road perfectly but then my daughter took him it a small field and trotted him down in a straight line and turned him round and she gave him a kick and he started to canter and se then stopped him and I suggested trying to walk him round the field and not trying too much with him but as she tried to turn him he reared then bucked and she fell off, we then took him out the field and walked him back up the road with my son riding him and me leading, he was fine.  The next day we tried again and walked him down the road first my daughter on him and then my son, we passed a few cars and a large truck and he was fine.  We then came across a tractor which pulled in to let us pass but when I tried to lead him passed he reared, he does not rear very high and my son stayed on but I then took him off to walk past and he was fine, then my daughter got back on and he just started heading home and when she was trying to turn him he was starting to rear and buck so we ended up going back home. 

Does anybody have any ideas what could be wrong? Perhaps we have not given him long enough to settle? Is he testing us? 

We really wanted a very safe first pony for both my children to ride.  We have spoken to the owner and he said this is totally out of character and he never bucked before.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 May 2014)

I would ask previous owner to come, and to bring saddle and a rider.
A kind first pony should not behave like this at any time.


----------



## Orson Cart (21 May 2014)

Did you have him vetted before purchase? Have you had his saddle checked by a fitter? Are his teeth etc fine and he's in good health - as ascertained by professional? If the answer to all the previous is 'yes' then I would suggest clear and fair handling. He's taken a lot on in just moving yards and he's behaved very well for a lot of your activities. Sounds like he needs more confidence in his handlers and riders at the moment - which will come with time and good groundwork exercises. New horses, ime, will always test you at some point. Doesn't mean they aren't good ponies - they just need good leadership. Especially the cheeky ones! Just my opinion though. If your horse naps when out, try not to just give in and go home. Even if you just make him walk another ten paces before turning around, you are proving yourself to be the boss, not him. xx ETA: also agree with MrsD - I would also keep in contact with owner. He may well not be suitable for what you want, but I wouldn't be judging him too harshly on day 2 of new yard, new owner, new rider etc if its not what he's used to.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (21 May 2014)

Orson Cart said:



			Did you have him vetted before purchase? Have you had his saddle checked by a fitter? Are his teeth etc fine and he's in good health - as ascertained by professional? If the answer to all the previous is 'yes' then I would suggest clear and fair handling. He's taken a lot on in just moving yards and he's behaved very well for a lot of your activities. Sounds like he needs more confidence in his handlers and riders at the moment - which will come with time and good groundwork exercises. New horses, ime, will always test you at some point. Doesn't mean they aren't good ponies - they just need good leadership. Especially the cheeky ones! Just my opinion though. If your horse naps when out, try not to just give in and go home. Even if you just make him walk another ten paces before turning around, you are proving yourself to be the boss, not him. xx ETA: also agree with MrsD - I would also keep in contact with owner. He may well not be suitable for what you want, but I wouldn't be judging him too harshly on day 2 of new yard, new owner, new rider etc if its not what he's used to.
		
Click to expand...

This ^ I would also try to find an experienced confident child or small adult (assuming pony is only little) who would be happy to get on him and see if he does it with them. Might just be a case of taking the mickey in which case it should be possible for an experienced rider to push him though it. How was he when you tried him?


----------



## PorkChop (21 May 2014)

You never ever know what they will be like when they change home.  How old is your daughter?  Is it a proper first ridden or a lead rein pony?  Some ponies do change homes and act exactly the same however there are so many things that could have triggered this behaviour it's hard to advise.  I would certainly give the prvious owner a ring to see what they suggest.


----------



## Booboos (21 May 2014)

I think you need to consider the usual stuff to be honest:
- was the pony vetted?
- is the tack well fitting?
- is he managed to get rid of excess energy (no hard feed, 24/7 turnout)?
- are you taking reasonable steps to get him used to his new environment, e.g. lunging before getting on the first few times, hacking with a reliable, calm horse for the first few weeks, etc.?
- did he do similar work with the previous owner, e.g. first ridden and not just lead rein? What was he like when you viewed him?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (21 May 2014)

Sounds like he's testing you to me, but I would have his tack, teeth and back checked too if I were you.
Was he vetted before you purchased him? And how many times did you try him before purchasing him? He may have an underlying problem causing him to rear and buck.

How experienced are your son and daughter, and you yourself with horses? Maybe your daughter is a little nervous which he picked up on that. I'd contact the previous owner and ask him again if he ever did that with them. He may just of wated to get rid of a cheeky pony. How old was his previous rider, and how experienced was he or she? 

The pony's age is also important, he may be inexperienced. When you said he ran off with your daughter back home, it sounds like he was testing her and being nappy. You may want to get an experienced trainer to help, you don't want him getting 'unsafe' for your children. 

Oh, and how old are your children? And the pony's height, could he be too strong for them?..


----------



## twiggy2 (21 May 2014)

I don't get the giving them time off when they move yard, what do you do when you go to a show or box up to ride out? arrive a week early so they can settle in before you compete or hack?

it sounds like he is napping and that you are usually heading towards home then turn to go the other way when it happens, personally with young kids and buying a first pony sold as 'very safe, never bucks or rears' I would be sending him back and looking for something that tries to keep the kids safe.


----------



## Kavala (21 May 2014)

Thank you for all the replies. He is 12 years old 14hh my daughter is 11 and is competent riding but does get nervous. The pony was perfect when we trialled him, although we only did this once but had seen lots of videos of him in the school. He lives out here 24/7 but was previously stabled at night, he was with his last owner for 5 years and had down common riding and show jumping. 
We have spoken to previous owner and they think this was totally out of character. He came with all his tack. We did not get him vetted. 
We took him out today just on lead rope and walked him around and took him into field where he bucked last time and he was very well behaved. 
Will get the vet out to check him over and hopefully we can find put whats causing this behaviour.


----------



## Orson Cart (21 May 2014)

I would get his saddle checked by a decent saddle fitter and get a dentist out - although if you didn't get him vetted then getting one done now would be worth while. Won't allow you any recompense against the previous owner if a problem is detected, but at least you know if you've any beasties in your closet.  And always bear in mind, just because he came with his tack, doesn't mean it fits correctly. You would be surprised at how much ill fitting tack can be responsible for a horses change in behaviour. Teeth issues can also cause poor behaviour when the horse is in bridle.

basically, when you've ruled out all options of any poor behaviour being pain related, then you can tackle the behavioural issues with the peace of mind that it isn't anything more serious - if you feel it is worth while for your daughter. xx


----------



## be positive (21 May 2014)

Kavala said:



			We bought me daughter her first pony recently, he was described as perfect pony, very safe, never bucks or rears etc and we were told that he would be fine o ride he day after we got him as he is so well behaved and nothing fazes him.  owe took him out the day after getting him and he walked down the road perfectly but then my daughter took him it a small field and trotted him down in a straight line and turned him round and she gave him a kick and he started to canter and se then stopped him and I suggested trying to walk him round the field and not trying too much with him but as she tried to turn him he reared then bucked and she fell off, we then took him out the field and walked him back up the road with my son riding him and me leading, he was fine.  The next day we tried again and walked him down the road first my daughter on him and then my son, we passed a few cars and a large truck and he was fine.  We then came across a tractor which pulled in to let us pass but when I tried to lead him passed he reared, he does not rear very high and my son stayed on but I then took him off to walk past and he was fine, then my daughter got back on and he just started heading home and when she was trying to turn him he was starting to rear and buck so we ended up going back home. 

Does anybody have any ideas what could be wrong? Perhaps we have not given him long enough to settle? Is he testing us? 

We really wanted a very safe first pony for both my children to ride.  We have spoken to the owner and he said this is totally out of character and he never bucked before.
		
Click to expand...

The first mistake was, after taking the pony into a field and trotting away nicely by the sound of things, turning it round to come back the same way, she gave him a kick asking for canter, even if this was not intentional, the pony then came back to walk, until this point he had done nothing wrong, it was only once he was asked to go back round the field that he did a rear and buck, probably by then he was confused with what was required, your daughter was possibly feeling nervous after the unintentional canter and holding her reins rather short, so the pony reacted by doing something he should not have, not your daughters fault just inexperience on her part and yours.
Next mistake swapping riders on the road after a slight issue where everyone was unsettled, pony reacted by taking charge of the situation and taking himself, and rider, back home away from the confusion.

I think this pony at 14 hands and after several years in the last home has probably not been used to being on the lead rein or with such inexperienced riders, he may be perfectly safe as a first pony for a less nervous child and having been in the same home for years it will be a long while since he was a true first pony, he probably feels unsettled by the swapping, leading, up and down the road/ field that seems to be going on, all while he is still finding his feet in a new home.

I would start again with a better plan of what you are doing, daughter one day, son another for a while, find somewhere that he can be ridden properly in a field or school so your daughter can go round in circles, practise  her transitions, get the pony listening to her and actually doing some work or a circular route that she can ride so he doesn't go home the way he left, if your son wants a short ride let him do a little at the end, it may be a bit unfair but it is expecting a lot of a privately owned pony to stop and start with all that it entails when he probably wants to get going and do his job.
I have seen this type of issue many times with "first" ponies, they have genuinely been perfectly well behaved in the previous long term home but  take away the routine, work, discipline of the home they were in and they feel lost so behave out of character, the new owners, quite rightly, get upset  and things fall apart very quickly if you are not extremely careful, finding a really good instructor would be the best thing you could do, children and ponies will listen to someone confident with experience and authority, you have been advised already to get everything checked and this is a good idea but I think it is more down to a few mistakes and inexperience than anything really being wrong with what will hopefully prove to be a lovely pony once you get to grip with things, good luck.


----------



## flojo (22 May 2014)

I think the above poster (be positive) has hit the nail on the head AND given sensible advice *thumbsup


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (22 May 2014)

be positive said:



			The first mistake was, after taking the pony into a field and trotting away nicely by the sound of things, turning it round to come back the same way, she gave him a kick asking for canter, even if this was not intentional, the pony then came back to walk, until this point he had done nothing wrong, it was only once he was asked to go back round the field that he did a rear and buck, probably by then he was confused with what was required, your daughter was possibly feeling nervous after the unintentional canter and holding her reins rather short, so the pony reacted by doing something he should not have, not your daughters fault just inexperience on her part and yours.
Next mistake swapping riders on the road after a slight issue where everyone was unsettled, pony reacted by taking charge of the situation and taking himself, and rider, back home away from the confusion.

I think this pony at 14 hands and after several years in the last home has probably not been used to being on the lead rein or with such inexperienced riders, he may be perfectly safe as a first pony for a less nervous child and having been in the same home for years it will be a long while since he was a true first pony, he probably feels unsettled by the swapping, leading, up and down the road/ field that seems to be going on, all while he is still finding his feet in a new home.

I would start again with a better plan of what you are doing, daughter one day, son another for a while, find somewhere that he can be ridden properly in a field or school so your daughter can go round in circles, practise  her transitions, get the pony listening to her and actually doing some work or a circular route that she can ride so he doesn't go home the way he left, if your son wants a short ride let him do a little at the end, it may be a bit unfair but it is expecting a lot of a privately owned pony to stop and start with all that it entails when he probably wants to get going and do his job.
I have seen this type of issue many times with "first" ponies, they have genuinely been perfectly well behaved in the previous long term home but  take away the routine, work, discipline of the home they were in and they feel lost so behave out of character, the new owners, quite rightly, get upset  and things fall apart very quickly if you are not extremely careful, finding a really good instructor would be the best thing you could do, children and ponies will listen to someone confident with experience and authority, you have been advised already to get everything checked and this is a good idea but I think it is more down to a few mistakes and inexperience than anything really being wrong with what will hopefully prove to be a lovely pony once you get to grip with things, good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (22 May 2014)

It looks to be like this pony was a 2nd pony before, not a 1st pony.
He may be unsettled due to being in his previous home for so long, or may just not be 'used to' his new riders.

To be honest, back in July 2012 when I went to view my 2nd pony for full loan, (she was the 6th horse we got though, so we are experienced) we only tried her once, and didn't have her vetted. It was risky, but she was thoroughly examined by our vet, a few days after arriving, and absolutely nothing was wrong with her. Then in May 2013 we decided to purchase her, after I had tried and done almost all the things I was planning on doing with her, although I knew from the moment we loaded her into the lorry she'd never leave her new home! 
She's still here now, had her 22 months now, she best horse I've ever owned. So in that sense, you don't always need to try them for three+ times. However, having said that, it depends on the circumstances. We were going to start out with loaning Sunny (my second pony) first, so if there was an issue her owner could take her back. But in your case, you bought the pony, so I doubt the owner will want him back. 

Sunny is however, very nervous with new people on her (she's never been mistreated in her life), we found that out when my friend and I did a pony-swap. Sunny was very confused with my friend Lily on her, backing up and going sideways. As soon as I got back on her she was absolutely quiet and calm.
So she doesn't like new people on her!


Your pony may be the same as Sunny, it's a tricky situation. I'd seek help from a professional if I were you. After all, they are animals, and some may find it confusing to have new and different riders on him, 
after being ridden by the same rider for the past five 
years. He may still be adjusting to his new surroundings. I think almost every horse tests, they're checking if this new jockey is a good leader and reliable. After all, you wouldn't want to walk into 
water if you don't know how deep it is if you don't trust the person asking you to go in it. When he does try to test, your daughter needs to sit up tall, shoulders back, and ride positively forward, not hold him back.    

I hope you can get to the bottom of things. Good luck!


----------



## L&M (22 May 2014)

Tbh this is not a 'first' pony and I would be asking for my money back.

An experienced 'first' pony should have had many experiences of the world and therefore not over react in different environments. Maybe being a little tense or wary but not bucking and rearing - this is unacceptable, and your children's safety should be paramount.

So either the pony was mis described or you have been taken for a ride.

I am sorry you find yourself in this situation and hope you find a resolution.


----------



## Kavala (22 May 2014)

Took him out again tonight, just myself and my daughter riding him and we got 5 mins down the road and he didn't want to go any further, started backing up and getting agitated, then my daughter started crying as she thought he was going to throw her off again. 

Going to contact previous owner tonight and see what they suggest. 

I am sure he is testing us and knows my daughter is inexperienced but not really sure if he is the right pony for us.


----------



## soulfull (22 May 2014)

Kavala said:



			Took him out again tonight, just myself and my daughter riding him and we got 5 mins down the road and he didn't want to go any further, started backing up and getting agitated, then my daughter started crying as she thought he was going to throw her off again. 

Going to contact previous owner tonight and see what they suggest. 

I am sure he is testing us and knows my daughter is inexperienced but not really sure if he is the right pony for us.
		
Click to expand...

oh dear what a shame I think he would be better with someone a little more experienced and owner may well have honestly thought he would be fine


----------



## fuzzle (22 May 2014)

A very good post above , totally agree!!!  good luck hun keep us posted on how you get on xxxx


----------



## paulineh (22 May 2014)

If he is 14hh get a light weight adult to ride him. Some one that is not afraid of him playing up. See if he does it with them.

He may be just playing you up.


----------



## DuckToller (23 May 2014)

Never underestimate how traumatic it can be for a pony to change homes.  

After five years in one place where he felt safe and secure, without warning he has suddenly been transported to another planet (in his brain) where nothing makes sense any more.  Some ponies cope with this, others don't at all.

He is most likely feeling very insecure, and the only place he feels safe at the moment is his stable, so when you take him down the road, and he feels you are both a little worried, he desperately wants to get back to the safety of his stable.

Poor little chap, he is confused and frightened, I don't think he is playing you up deliberately, but it must be devastating for your daughter.  Do you have a school that you can ride him in instead of going out? Or another pony that you can hack with until he has more trust and confidence in you?


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (23 May 2014)

I agree with Be Positive. 

Sorry you've had to deal with this, it must be upsetting for your daughter, especially if she was so excited about getting her first pony. 

Do you have a school you can ride in? Even if it's not at your yard, is there one nearby you can hire? I'd strongly suggest you find an understanding instructor for your daughter and get her a few lessons ASAP before it's too late and her confidence ends up in tatters. This happened to me with my first pony at the same age but a few positive lessons with a good instructor and I was cantering away no problem.

If you don't have a school, get the instructor to teach in a field if you have to. Just someone there to control and calmly manage the situation will put your daughter at ease and her confidence will come back. Good luck


----------



## be positive (23 May 2014)

DuckToller said:



			Never underestimate how traumatic it can be for a pony to change homes.  

After five years in one place where he felt safe and secure, without warning he has suddenly been transported to another planet (in his brain) where nothing makes sense any more.  Some ponies cope with this, others don't at all.

He is most likely feeling very insecure, and the only place he feels safe at the moment is his stable, so when you take him down the road, and he feels you are both a little worried, he desperately wants to get back to the safety of his stable.

Poor little chap, he is confused and frightened, I don't think he is playing you up deliberately, but it must be devastating for your daughter.  Do you have a school that you can ride him in instead of going out? Or another pony that you can hack with until he has more trust and confidence in you?
		
Click to expand...




Cheshire Chestnut said:



			I agree with Be Positive. 

Sorry you've had to deal with this, it must be upsetting for your daughter, especially if she was so excited about getting her first pony. 

Do you have a school you can ride in? Even if it's not at your yard, is there one nearby you can hire? I'd strongly suggest you find an understanding instructor for your daughter and get her a few lessons ASAP before it's too late and her confidence ends up in tatters. This happened to me with my first pony at the same age but a few positive lessons with a good instructor and I was cantering away no problem.

If you don't have a school, get the instructor to teach in a field if you have to. Just someone there to control and calmly manage the situation will put your daughter at ease and her confidence will come back. Good luck 

Click to expand...

I agree with both the above posts, you really need to get some help before the situation becomes any worse, if you could give an idea of where you are then maybe someone on here could suggest an instructor who could help.
This pony is looking for confidence from either his rider, and I understand  that your daughter lacks confidence at the moment and have every sympathy, or from you on the ground who should be able to help out by taking charge when he gets upset, if you cannot help your daughter then whatever pony you got may  well be behaving in the same way at this stage, as I said earlier  sometimes you need to get help, inexperienced people lacking confidence and leadership are not helping the situation.
Please for everyones sake get advice on the ground you can only get so much help on a forum.


----------



## Kavala (23 May 2014)

Thanks again for all the great advice. 

We are keeping this pony at home and although he has company in the field, the other ponies are not ridden. The previous owners thinks he should be fine on his own. 

I have a very experienced instructor coming on Sunday so hopefully she can help the situation.


----------



## be positive (23 May 2014)

Kavala said:



			Thanks again for all the great advice. 

We are keeping this pony at home and although he has company in the field, the other ponies are not ridden. The previous owners thinks he should be fine on his own. 

I have a very experienced instructor coming on Sunday so hopefully she can help the situation.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, I hope they can get you going on the right track and give you plenty to work on so you can start to enjoy this pony and get your daughters confidence up, if they can sit on him it may be useful, keep us posted with the progress.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (26 May 2014)

Any update?


----------



## Kavala (26 May 2014)

Well the instructor came yesterday and pony was as good as gold!! My daughter was cantering in the field by the end of the lesson, it was amazing and she was so happy afterwards.  

So hopefully his behaviour was just down to him chancing his luck a bit with my inexperienced daughter. We are getting another lesson on Saturday then every 2 weeks after that and hoping to join pony club. Just need to get the pony used to going in a trailer as he is not very keen. Any ideas?


----------



## fuzzle (26 May 2014)

So glad to hear things are getting better!!!  If this pony was naughty i don't really think the last owners would of owned it that long, has for the trailer if your travelling just the one pony i would move the centre partition or take it totally out to give space maybe try standing him there without the travelling a few times for him to get use to it!! i have a pony travels amazing in the horsebox but wont travel in a trailer!!  it loads in the trailer but rests all 4 feet into the side and kneels over on her side its terrible!!!  the only way we stopped this was to travel without the centre partition so she couldnt  prop herself up against the side and it worked!! just be  patient   and take your time!!  xxxx


----------



## Kavala (31 May 2014)

We had another lesson today with our new pony and he was very naughty!! Started his rearing and bucking again, the instructor managed to get my daughter to keep him going even though she was in tears. She said it is defiantly not pain related and he is just being a cheeky nappy pony!! I really hope we can overcome this behaviour. It's so difficult to watch my daughter get upset, but I know she has to stay on and try and win this battle. Xx


----------



## fuzzle (1 June 2014)

How experienced is your riding instructor???   i really do think that for a peace of mind that you get the vet to check this pony out!!  i had sooooooo  many people tell me that my horse was naughty even pro instructors i was ready to take her naughty school and im so so so glad that i choose to eliminate problems which i did she ended up with really bad ulcers!!!!  these are painful things which makes horses attitude behaviour change they can turn naughty and start bucking and rearing, really really please get everything checked out before you choose to win the battle!!!  i dont believe horses are naughty its there way of telling you something is wrong especially to the extent yours is behaving!  yes ponys are cheeky and take the micheal  but not to this degree, please keep us all posted on how you get on!!  xxxxx


----------



## Kavala (2 June 2014)

Had his last owners come over to visit him and she took him in the field and he was fine, as soon as it looks like he is going to play up she gives him a smack and he moves forward, she had him cantering round the field perfectly.  When my daughter is riding him and he gets to a certain part of the field he starts backing up and she is told to give him a kick and a tap with the stick and he will move forward but she is to scared to be firm with him. 
When I say bucking and rearing its only ever tiny rears or bucks and most riders could ride it out but she just tenses up as soon as he starts backing up, I just hope we can build her confidence up to be strong enough to handle him as when he is behaving he is a great pony. 
The previous owner and my daughter were lunging him and my daughter was keeping him going and he was responding well to her but as soon as she gets on she goes to pieces.


----------



## be positive (2 June 2014)

Did the previous owners tell you whether he was behaving normally when he threatened to play up and if it was something that they expected him to do even when they had him?


----------



## twiggy2 (2 June 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			this is still my thought on this
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kavala (2 June 2014)

They said he didn't do this with their daughter as she didn't let him get away with it, but when her friend used to ride him he did play up a bit. 
I am in two minds about him, one day I think we should keep him and my daughter will learn to handle him and the next day I am thinking maybe it would be best to try and sell him to someone more experienced!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 June 2014)

Send him back to the owners, he is not suitable and they must have known this. Demand your money back.


----------



## be positive (2 June 2014)

Kavala said:



			They said he didn't do this with their daughter as she didn't let him get away with it, but when her friend used to ride him he did play up a bit. 
I am in two minds about him, one day I think we should keep him and my daughter will learn to handle him and the next day I am thinking maybe it would be best to try and sell him to someone more experienced!
		
Click to expand...

That is rather telling, he sounds as if he has got a more challenging nature than you were led to believe, the fact that an older more confident child could stop him but he still tried it on means he is unlikely to change, your daughter is struggling to cope and it is likely he will get worse if she cannot make him realise she is the boss it takes a lot of confidence to deal with a pony who has established bad habits.
I think you should seriously think about returning him, they have not been very honest when you bought him, now you have asked about him and got a fuller picture they should do the right thing and have him back to sell on as a second pony not a first for a nervous child.
Otherwise selling him on is probably best before your daughter loses all confidence and wants to give up which would be sad but frequently happens if the pony is too difficult.


----------

